# Laptop kopen zonder Windows

## RemcoNL

Ik werk nog steeds op mijn Compaq Armada e500, PIII 600 MHz, 512 MB ram, 1024x768 display.

Ondertussen ben ik wel toe aan iets snellers! Dell heeft af en toe best leuke aanbiedingen, zoals een dual core Centrino met een gig RAM voor 899 euro.

Met legitieme (waarom ze dat er bij zeggen weet ik nog steeds niet!) Windows XP Home, Professional EN Mediaeditie! Oftewel als ik die koop betaal ik voor 3 versies van een OS wat ik niet eens wil gebruiken... Beetje zonde van het geld, en bovenal heb ik er uit principe bezwaren tegen, want zo ondersteun ik he bedrijf dat met z'n monopoly zoveel gesloopt heeft (WP, Netscape, dat soort dingen)!

Koppelverkoop in de EU is redelijk verboden, en als je zo'n laptop aanzet, kies je natuurlijk "nee ik accepteer deze EULA niet", en mag je volgens de EULA de software retourneren voor een refund, volgens "de leveringsvoorwaarden van de leverancier". Echter, die leveranciers weten hier nooit iets van, het beste wat de Mediamarkt (waar ik 4 maanden op een reactie moest wachten) kon vertellen is dat de fabrikant het tegen betaling (!) wil verwijderen, en dat de Mediamarkt zelf complete laptops met software verkoopt, wat ook op de doos staat, zodat de consument weet waar-ie voor betaald. Op mijn commentaar dat ik niets met de fabrikant te maken heb, en dat de computers die ze verkopen zelfstandig met de EULA-refund-mededeling komen, heb ik geen reactie meer gekregen...

Over Dell heb ik ook bar weinig positief nieuws gelezen voor een "refund", anders dan naar de rechter stappen. Dus ik probeer het hier eens! Zijn er success-stories?

----------

## koenderoo

Er zijn een aantal leveranciers in Nederland die Laptops met Linux verkopen. Dit zijn Kovoks (www.kovoks.nl) en Vt100 (www.vt100.nl) die laatste kan wel eens gestopt zijn aangezien hun site niet meer online is.

Via Alternate schijn je nog laptops van Acer, Asus of Jewelbooks te kunnen krijgen zonder een OS geinstalleerd. Niet gecheckt overigens.

Bron: http://wiki.nedlinux.nl/index.php?page=Laptop

----------

## Q-collective

In de MS EULA staat vrij duidelijk aangegeven dat je de cd bij de vendor terug kunt brengen en daarvoor geld terug krijgt, enige nadeel hierbij is wel dat de laptop nog niet gebruikt mag zijn ...  :Wink: 

----------

## RemcoNL

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> In de MS EULA staat vrij duidelijk aangegeven dat je de cd bij de vendor terug kunt brengen en daarvoor geld terug krijgt, enige nadeel hierbij is wel dat de laptop nog niet gebruikt mag zijn ... 

 

De laptop mag wel gebruikt zijn, de commerciele software niet. Maar het probleem hiermee is dat je dit vrijwel niet voor elkaar krijgt zonder de gang naar de rechter...... Winkelketens weten simpelweg niet waar je het over hebt, of vragen geld (!) voor het retourneren van de software...

----------

## Darkness

Media markt verhaal boeid me wel, ik zou zeggen laptop kopen en gelijk je geld terug vragen  :Smile: 

Zei verkopen toch laptops met windows (en dus die eula), het is gewoon heel simpel. Ze verkopen het met windows dus moeten ze ook alle verantwoordelijkheden die daarbij horen tot zich nemen. 

Laptop met windows 

zou je kunnen omschrijven als:

Laptop met OS dat je niet verplicht bent te kopen, vraag uw geld terug bij inlevering os

zo ligt het in de winkel.

Is media markt het er niet mee eens moeten ze OS vrije laptops gaan verkopen. Simpel, ze bieden het product in deze vorm aan.

[edit]

Ik heb net bij wijze van proef even DELL gebeld (hehe) konden me op dit moment niet behelpen (morgen meer personeel) maar ze draaiden er eerst al omheen (moet u bij microsoft zijn) nee, zei ik daarop, jullie zijn mijn leverancier, zo staat het in de licentie. 

wat ik er dus aan toe wou voegen is, laat je niet doorsturen naar wie dan ook. je verkoop punt is je doel  :Very Happy: 

[/edit]

----------

## Q-collective

 *Darkness wrote:*   

> [edit]
> 
> Ik heb net bij wijze van proef even DELL gebeld (hehe) konden me op dit moment niet behelpen (morgen meer personeel) maar ze draaiden er eerst al omheen (moet u bij microsoft zijn) nee, zei ik daarop, jullie zijn mijn leverancier, zo staat het in de licentie. 
> 
> wat ik er dus aan toe wou voegen is, laat je niet doorsturen naar wie dan ook. je verkoop punt is je doel 
> ...

 

Goeie actie!   :Cool: 

----------

## shinadul

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

>  *Darkness wrote:*   [edit]
> 
> Ik heb net bij wijze van proef even DELL gebeld (hehe) konden me op dit moment niet behelpen (morgen meer personeel) maar ze draaiden er eerst al omheen (moet u bij microsoft zijn) nee, zei ik daarop, jullie zijn mijn leverancier, zo staat het in de licentie. 
> 
> wat ik er dus aan toe wou voegen is, laat je niet doorsturen naar wie dan ook. je verkoop punt is je doel 
> ...

 

Maar toch moet je ondanks de licensie bij Microsoft zijn. Zij zijn namelijk de fabrikant van Windows.

Ik heb hierop al eens met success een gesealde windows-XP die ik "gratis" gekregen had bij mijn computer teruggestuurd naar microsoft onder vermelding dat ik niet accoord ga met de EULA en mijn geld terug wil.

Hierop werd ik gebeld dat ik bij de fabrikant van mijn computer moest zijn..... NEEEEE want ik ga NIET accoord met de EULA, dus niets ervan is op mij van toepassing.

Daarna nog ff briefje van rechtsbijstand erachteraan en... jawel, volledige aankoopwaarde van Windows XP teruggehad.

----------

## olger901

 *shinadul wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*    *Darkness wrote:*   [edit]
> 
> Ik heb net bij wijze van proef even DELL gebeld (hehe) konden me op dit moment niet behelpen (morgen meer personeel) maar ze draaiden er eerst al omheen (moet u bij microsoft zijn) nee, zei ik daarop, jullie zijn mijn leverancier, zo staat het in de licentie. 
> 
> wat ik er dus aan toe wou voegen is, laat je niet doorsturen naar wie dan ook. je verkoop punt is je doel 
> ...

 

Dit is een zeer goed idee, dat ga ik dus ook doen  :Smile:   want ik heb dit dus ook geprobeerd gisteren, een Dell Inspiron 9400 zonder Windows en Works te kopen en voor dat Windows en Works licentie dus korting of geld terug te krijgen bij Dell, maar dit wouden ze absoluut niet doen en mochten ze niet doen want dat stond in hun contract met Microsoft...stelletje stommelingen daarzo achter die helpdesk  :Razz: 

----------

## bbroeksema

Hmmz ik heb nog niet zo lang geleden een DELL gekocht en ik kreeg deze na een belletje zonder problemen zonder windows. Scheelde iets van 80 euro ofzo (weet ik niet zeker heb niet zelf betaald).

----------

## Htbaa

Kan je ook geld terug krijgen voor MS Works? Want dat is echt prutsoftware wat ik nooit zal gebruiken. Heb het nog gesealed en al.

----------

